# Are grain sacks waterproof



## tavas (26/3/19)

Hi all
Just spent 3 days hunkered down waiting out Cyclone Veronica in WA. I know some rain got blown up under the eaves of the shed and is probably on the floor. How waterproof are the sacks used for grain? Can I expect mouldy grain from here?


----------



## gezzanet (26/3/19)

Not waterproof. Lost a sack because it soaked up a small pool it was sitting in.


----------



## dkril (26/3/19)

tavas said:


> Hi all
> Just spent 3 days hunkered down waiting out Cyclone Veronica in WA. I know some rain got blown up under the eaves of the shed and is probably on the floor. How waterproof are the sacks used for grain? Can I expect mouldy grain from here?


Not a specific answer, but every farm I've ever been to stores bagged grain inside, and almost always above ground level. I know part of that is for handling convenience (rather than lifting it onto utes trays/truck beds), but I certainly wouldn't trust the bags' waterproofness.


----------



## tavas (26/3/19)

Yeah that’s what I figured. Thanks guys


----------



## fdsaasdf (26/3/19)

Interesting, I had assumed that most grain sacks were in fact water resistant, although I'd never risk it - keep all of my grain stored in plastic tubs. The reason I'm surprised is that years ago before I started composting leftover spent grain, I'd dump it in a grain sack to go in the bin. No liquid ever seemed to seep out of the grain sack...


----------



## idzy (27/3/19)

fdsaasdf said:


> Interesting, I had assumed that most grain sacks were in fact water resistant, although I'd never risk it - keep all of my grain stored in plastic tubs. The reason I'm surprised is that years ago before I started composting leftover spent grain, I'd dump it in a grain sack to go in the bin. No liquid ever seemed to seep out of the grain sack...


Resistant to humidity, certainly wouldn't store on a puddle. They are plastic lined so they can hold some wet grain, but if it is too wet, they will leak.


----------

